# 1911 ???



## kcdano (Dec 13, 2007)

So i am looking at adding a 1911 to my collection, but i never shot one so i was wondering if they shot much different ten all of my poly guns?


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

The 1911 has a different manual of arms than your other pistols. Ask a friend that knows 1911s to teach you its proper handling. You will never look back after you know the 1911's manual of arms and you buy one; you will flat out fall in love. Regards, Richard


----------



## bmac (Dec 16, 2007)

Richard said:


> The 1911 has a different manual of arms than your other pistols. Ask a friend that knows 1911s to teach you its proper handling. You will never look back after you know the 1911's manual of arms and you buy one; you will flat out fall in love. Regards, Richard


Amen! I bought one two years ago. As far as handguns go that is where it is at. I love it. Mines a Colt a buddy bought a Kimber both very reliable and what a gun.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

*Get one!*

If your used to polymers the 1911 will feel thinner in your hand and the trigger will be shorter. Personally all my Springfields run 100% I also like my Kimber.


----------



## Lucky7 (Nov 7, 2007)

A quality 1911 will feel like heaven compared to a polymer pistol. The trigger action is super "crisp", and IMO they are just a classy looking weapon.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Can I say WAAaaaaayyyyyy:supz: better. IMHO they are two different worlds. Now gentleman you may fire up your flame throwers:smt062. That's my story and I am sticking to it.:goofy:


----------



## tony pasley (May 6, 2006)

Yes repent from plastic and learn the true way of St. John M. Browning.
Seriously the 1911 is a more natural pointer.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

by all means get a 1911 or 
go to where they rent guns at a target range and find out

they havent stayed around for 97 years for no reason at all and
their production numbers are very strong and 
they are made by 11 different manufacturers
they are good period.


----------



## Capt. Mike (Dec 31, 2007)

Just be careful when buy a 1911, people like play em alot so beware of a used one. If youve researched any you know the prices have wide range.I have a Spingfield GI 1911, it was $450 new it runs 100%. I also own a Springfield TRP Operator with full length dust shield and bull barrel, night and day difference.($1600) My point is you get what you pay for and all 1911s are not created equal. Take your time and look around!


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

The 1911 has a lot of good points, including potentially the best trigger of any fighting pistol, a good low bore axis that minimizes muzzle flip and enhances natural pointing, a grip circumference smaller than most guns, and a safety lever that actually works in concert with the human thumb. This adds up to a pistol that is very easy to shoot well for most people. It's also slim and easy to conceal for a full-sized pistol.

The potential downside of 1911s is the reliability issue. Getting a reliable 1911 is a bit of crapshoot. Some work great, others won't shoot a box of ammo without puking. This is my major gripe about the design, and the reason I abandoned the 1911 platform (after almost 20 years of shooting it) as a defense gun and went to Glock, even though the Glock has a comparatively inferior trigger and a less comfortable grip. So some of us do know the 1911, even quite intimately, and choose to use other guns.

It's a great old gun, but far from perfect. No gun is! Anyway, most any range that rents guns will have a 1911 available. Go try before you buy.


----------



## Richard (May 8, 2006)

Mike, the current crop of 1911A1s are a lot more reliable than the older government models were. I have 16 1911s and only my 9mm has had a reliability issue and that was caused by the gunsmith that made it using a 16# recoil spring. I put a 13# spring in and the only qualm I now have is ejected shells bouncing off my forehead. My gunsmith (the Accurizer) is fixing that. Regards, Richard


----------

